# Finally we have been heard! This could be BIG!



## FarFromStock (Mar 16, 2009)

Very well written white paper! Only good can come from this.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh boy, what a great link!!

Thanks man!

Here's the prove. *NOW is the time to start up a EV business!!*


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Cro Driver
Gimme some "Rep" for that good news!


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Oh boy, what a great link!!
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Here's the prove. *NOW is the time to start up a EV business!!*


Alright, who has got $20k to buy an old postal vehicle and convert it to electric to build the demo EV?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Good reading.

In 1999/2000 I wrote a similar report for a local social housing provider with respect to their estate and staff vehicles.

The accountants in the finance department were really enthusiastic when they saw the figures and wanted to know why the whole organisation weren't using EV's as company cars. 
The housing staff on the other hand '...refuse to drive round in milk floats that could only do 5mph and take 12 hours to charge for a 5 mile range. It would be an embarresment to the organisation!'.

The vehicle I proposed they used was the then new Citroen Berlingo EV. Not sure which planet the housing staff were from.
The proposal was thrown out as the CE was warned in advance that I was proposing using ex milk floats on the estates so no one in higher management wanted to know.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Voltswagen said:


> The fleet currently consists of over 146,000 vehicles with an 18 mile average daily use.
> Guyz........if he gets the money from this administration.....we have arrived!


First order for the Govenment Motors (GM) Volt?


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Even better than that TJ
He wants PEV's (Pure Electric Vehicles).
Imagine the delivery trucks running up and down the local roads with
banners emblazoned on them reading something like:

*Here Comes Your Electric Mailman *

*or*

*We Deliver Zero Emissions *

They could start a logo contest!
Talk about getting the word out.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

This is encouraging, but isn't really anything new. The USPS operated electric vehicles before in the late 90s. The ford ranger factory EV shared the same rear drive system.

Component costs (batteries) might be a little better now however, but NiMH is going to be a tall order if they are seriously considering using it.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Our Postmaster informed me that they have been testing them for months now and are gearing up to have some that can do a few miles at highway speeds also.

Sounds like a good thing....


----------

